# ice maker tubing



## vintage floor (Jan 10, 2011)

Is vinyl tubing the wrong tubing to use for an ice maker or will the taste that is in the ice eventually go away? Thanks


----------



## dsconstructs (Jun 8, 2011)

If it's a new fridge it's recommended to throw away the first couple/few batches of ice. A filter either before the fridge or built into the fridge on some models will also help. 
Do you mean your supply line to the fridge is plastic? Shouldn't affect the taste.....though as with any other new feed system added I'd be sure to bleed it out before hooking it up to the fridge.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

You mean plastic-not vinyl, correct?? if that's the cause you should also have off tasting water from dispenser. if only ice is a problem it's likely due to picking up odors from stored food or plastic bags. no model/serial # so assume this is new refrig.. dump all the ice and as soon as you get new ice-see if that is bad. ..If you want to do this job properly with no future service problems due to install; use copper or s/s supply with a regular shut off valve.


----------



## vintage floor (Jan 10, 2011)

It is a clear vinyl tubing and the refrigerator does not have a dispenser


----------



## bsa_bob (Oct 31, 2010)

Jacques said:


> You mean plastic-not vinyl, correct?? if that's the cause you should also have off tasting water from dispenser. if only ice is a problem it's likely due to picking up odors from stored food or plastic bags. no model/serial # so assume this is new refrig.. dump all the ice and as soon as you get new ice-see if that is bad. ..If you want to do this job properly with no future service problems due to install; use copper or s/s supply with a regular shut off valve.


Mines been plastic for 18 years, no problems. btw where do you find 8' of 1/4" ss line???????????? and the problem i would think with ss would be Everytime you move your frig out to clean'[least once a year] that darn ice making line is moving around all over the place. thats when it wears out.and cracks Vinyl doesn't lend itself to this cracking very often.They come packaged , with vinyl line ,i'm sure they have tested its worthiness a few times.:thumbsup: hth


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

bsa_bob said:


> Mines been plastic for 18 years, no problems. btw where do you find 8' of 1/4" ss line???????????? and the problem i would think with ss would be Everytime you move your frig out to clean'[least once a year] that darn ice making line is moving around all over the place. thats when it wears out.and cracks Vinyl doesn't lend itself to this cracking very often.They come packaged , with vinyl line ,i'm sure they have tested its worthiness a few times.:thumbsup: hth


 
stainless steele braided supply lines come in just about any length you want and they are not stiff and rigid they are flexable, way better than plastic. I can not count the number of times that I have run service for a broken plastic supply line, I would never have one. I do know that some insurance companies are now banning its use because of the millions of dollars in claims.


----------



## josall (May 7, 2011)

You can use copper also.


----------



## bsa_bob (Oct 31, 2010)

hardwareman said:


> stainless steele braided supply lines come in just about any length you want and they are not stiff and rigid they are flexable, way better than plastic. I can not count the number of times that I have run service for a broken plastic supply line, I would never have one. I do know that some insurance companies are now banning its use because of the millions of dollars in claims.


Insurance claims on plastic tubing, don't seem to be a problem around mich, Stainless steel ---i think copper would be the best bet if i was to replace mine, or plastic again for another 18 years, To each is own. i said plastic the second time----theres a huge difference in plastic and vinylized plastic tubing, I had a yellow clear plastic line on one of my showbikes-i had a couple guys metion the fact to me that the plastic hardens with heat,therefors cracks..First time stainless crinkles into a 90 while making nice neat bends , it would not stay for the next bend,to do the same thing!! a novice will have a hard time with hard line. Jmo:whistling2:


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

bsa_bob said:


> .First time stainless crinkles into a 90 while making nice neat bends , it would not stay for the next bend,to do the same thing!! a novice will have a hard time with hard line. Jmo:whistling2:


what part of flexible braided stainless did you not understand?


----------



## MikeKy55 (Nov 4, 2009)

As a DIY'r I opt for copper tubing. I had one of the kids hamsters get out one night and the dog woke me about 3AM so I would know it wasn't her who put the 1/2" of water throughout the kitchen and mud room.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jun 8, 2011)

I purposely avoided commenting on the plastic line the first time, now for my vote.

My preference on the subject.....rigid copper from below (obviously unless it's slab) up through the wall into a flush mount box w/shutoff and braided stainless line to the fridge. 
Next is flexible copper, then plastic....
If it's a slab and has to be ran from from elsewhere, from under the sink with dual outlet shutoff valve.
NO saddle valves EVER


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

dsconstructs said:


> I purposely avoided commenting on the plastic line the first time, now for my vote.
> 
> My preference on the subject.....rigid copper from below (obviously unless it's slab) up through the wall into a flush mount box w/shutoff and braided stainless line to the fridge.
> Next is flexible copper, then plastic....
> ...


 
:thumbsup:


----------



## bsa_bob (Oct 31, 2010)

dsconstructs said:


> I purposely avoided commenting on the plastic line the first time, now for my vote.
> 
> My preference on the subject.....rigid copper from below (obviously unless it's slab) up through the wall into a flush mount box w/shutoff and braided stainless line to the fridge.
> Next is flexible copper, then plastic....
> ...


Why do you suppse they would put the plastic tubing and the saddle valve, in the box you get with the ice.maker in it?? Its beyond me!:bangin:


----------



## bsa_bob (Oct 31, 2010)

hardwareman said:


> what part of flexible braided stainless did you not understand?


Sorry i just had never seen 10' long flexible s/s tubing.Didn't mean to p-you off. for that matter i have never seen s/s solid that long either.


----------

